# Game Thread(Exhibition)USA vs China Monday 9:30PM ESPN2



## Diable

<TABLE class=text cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=5 width="99%" border=0><TBODY><TR vAlign=top><TD width="14%" bgColor=#cccccc>Aug. 7 
8:30 p.m.​</TD><TD width="40%" bgColor=#cccccc>*China Basketball Challenge*
*USA vs. China*
Game Story / Box Score / Quotes​</TD><TD width="23%" bgColor=#cccccc>Guangzhou Gymnasium,
Guangzhou, China​</TD><TD class=roster-text width="23%" bgColor=#cccccc>*ESPN2* 
_9:30 pm ET
*NBATV*
Aug. 8
_
​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

I really don't understand why the schedeule lists the start time as an hour earlier than the televised time.For our purposes I will assume that everyone will watch the game on TV whether it's live or delayed an hour.My understanding is that Yao Ming will not play because of lingering problems with his injured foot.I don't know who will start for China so anyone who wants to provide information about their likely lineups may feel free to do so.I assume that Team USA's coaching staff will be more concerned with preparing for the World Championships rather than winning an exhibitions.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Yi Jianlian is supposed to be very good and a future 1st rd pick and they also have Wang Zhi Zhi. That's all I know about China.

It will be interesting to see the lineups that the coaches use in this game after their evaluation of the Puerto Rico game.


----------



## KrispyKreme23

I expect a 100 point victory. China is terrible and would get wrecked by even Puerto Rico, especially without Yao.


----------



## futuristxen

China's guard play, unless it's improved remarkably, will get them slaughtered vs. the US pressure.

They just don't match up well with us.


----------



## kisstherim

wade2shaq said:


> Yi Jianlian is supposed to be very good and a future 1st rd pick and they also have Wang Zhi Zhi. That's all I know about China.
> 
> It will be interesting to see the lineups that the coaches use in this game after their evaluation of the Puerto Rico game.


Wang Zhizhi will not play either, he got injuried in the previous warmup game.

So I'd surprised if this Chinese national team lose by "only" 50 pts since they just lost to Spain by 47 pts.


----------



## ChiBron

According to this link ESPN2 will be televising USA vs China at *8 AM* in the morning. On my TV Guide though it says 9:30 pm ET.


----------



## KrispyKreme23

SPMJ said:


> According to this link ESPN2 will be televising USA vs China at *8 AM* in the morning. On my TV Guide though it says 9:30 pm ET.


That would actually make more sense since 9:30 PM here = 9:30 AM there and sports are usually on at night. But ESPN lists it as 9:30 PM so someone is going to have to wake up and let us know if it's on in the morning.


----------



## MonkeyBallZJr

KrispyKreme23 said:


> That would actually make more sense since 9:30 PM here = 9:30 AM there and sports are usually on at night. But ESPN lists it as 9:30 PM so someone is going to have to wake up and let us know if it's on in the morning.


ESPN lists the game at 9:30 PM but on AUGUST 8.

The correct time is indeed 8:00 AM as the poster above mentioned. I couldn't find a link but on another forum I was told it was 13:00 GMT time, and since GMT is 5 hours ahead of EST then that means the game is on at 8:00 AM.


----------



## mizenkay

well i saw the same thing, that it's to be shown live on espn2 monday at 8am (monday at 8pm in china). and also at 9:30pm tape delay.

my cable system doesn't have it listed for the morning, but they have the 9:30pm game listed. they also have a different game listed for tuesday morning at 8am on NBA TV when the brazil game is to be shown. 

guess we'll just have to tune in and see.

also - NBA TV will be rerunning both games. probably a few times.


----------



## Real

Is 8AM EST?


----------



## mizenkay

yes. monday at 8am eastern is monday 8pm in china. 

they've always listed it as being shown on tape delay monday night at 9:30pm ET. but for some reason today, at nba.com they are listing the game as being shown on monday morning LIVE on ESPN2.

so the only way to know is to actually turn on the tv and see if it's on in the morning, i guess.

i'm very confused as well.


----------



## mizenkay

on nba.com the game is listed as being shown monday morning.

http://www.nba.com/usabasketball/


----------



## Wade2Bosh

On ESPN.com, they only list the game at 9:30pm. 
http://sports.espn.go.com/espntv/espnGuide

I guess we'll just have to check ESPN2 at 8AM.


----------



## TM

They said the other night during the telecast, 9:30pm


----------



## BigMac

Chen Jianghua is going to play alittle.


----------



## sdfgtrew

KrispyKreme23 said:


> I expect a 100 point victory. China is terrible and would get wrecked by even Puerto Rico, especially without Yao.


you day dream!


----------



## Lynx

Stupid Poker is on ESPN2. :curse:


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

so they're going to show the game again at 9:30 pm monday night right?


----------



## kisstherim

It's gonna start soon :banana:


----------



## Demiloy

kisstherim said:


> It's gonna start soon :banana:


 I love PPStream.


----------



## kisstherim

Demiloy said:


> I love PPStream.


lol, long time no see


----------



## vi3t_boi11

23-19 end of first


----------



## kisstherim

lol, Sun Yue gave Melo a huge block


----------



## MonkeyBallZJr

Why do some of the Chinese players have names on the back and others don't?


----------



## kisstherim

MonkeyBallZJr said:


> Why do some of the Chinese players have names on the back and others don't?


those who don't have names on the back are scrubs, I guess :angel:


----------



## MonkeyBallZJr

Yi solid so far, 7 points.


----------



## MonkeyBallZJr

Well score right now is 95-53 for USA, China has basically given up on the defensive end, it seems like there is a fast break every time the US has possession. Yi Jian Lian displaying some good glimpse of his potential though.


----------



## Ron Mexico

is the score 93-53???


----------



## MonkeyBallZJr

103 - 64, 5:47 left in the 4th quarter, China now just chucking up a lot of 3's.

Chen is not looking too bad out there, at least I think that's him..


----------



## kisstherim

Cheng Jianghua is playing much better than I expected


----------



## MonkeyBallZJr

117-73 with 1:06 left, well at least China surpassed Puerto Rico's point tally. Not exactly certain but I think Yi has around 15 points or so, pretty good performance from him.


----------



## ChiBron

Another 40+ point win. Sweet!


----------



## mizenkay

BOO to the LIAR who put the info on nba.com that the game would be LIVE on ESPN2. talk about misleading!

YAY to Team USA for another blowout! can't wait to watch tonight. 


:usa:


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

Any body knows if Joe Jonson had a good game?


----------



## KrispyKreme23

Not as bad as I thought the final score would be. Nice try by China. If they are fully healthy for the real tournament, they may be able to beat some good teams. Can't wait to watch tonight.


----------



## kisstherim

Yi Jianlian 14 pts/9rebs, not bad


----------



## Yao Mania

Go Yi! :banana:


----------



## belgian

Where's the boxscore ???


----------



## kisstherim




----------



## MagnusPinus

I've watched the game and also the game before vs Puertorico ... I have to admit the Usa team has improved a lot since the last versions, but analyzing the games I think this is not an invincible team.. The best quality of the team is for sure FULL COURT PRESS DEFENSE, everybody was very aggressive and the opposite teams really were assaulted.. Both Puertorico and China treated very badly the ball, made slow passes, that were gifts for USA
The top teams should really study Usa games because if they manage to evade the pressing the have a chance. Argentina, Greece, Spain,maybe Serbia(that is a bit young though) all have a chance in a single match against this team.. if they can slow down the game tempo..
At the end I also must say Usa clearly seems like top candidate for the 1st place,because they can play with 12 players without losing much in terms of quality so they can play 40 minutes of aggressive defense.. on the distance the adversaries will struggle a lot...


----------



## KrispyKreme23

In those pictures, Yi looks to have gained some muscle since the Olympics last time. His physique and athleticism reminds me of Chris Bosh actually (I'm not talking about their games).


----------



## Diable

BOXSCORE​


----------



## Shady*

****! I missed the game. They'll be replaying it tonight on ESPN2 right?


----------



## HKF

Seriously Battier is an unsung hero type of player. He was born to be on Team USA. I really can't say enough about his hustle.


----------



## undefined_playa

whoa...check out this stat:
Steals: US - 21
China - 4

:eek8:


----------



## undefined_playa

also on another note, i think the 2 people that will be cut are the 2 who didn't score a point this game...check the box score to find out who


----------



## Shady*

undefined_playa said:


> also on another note, i think the 2 people that will be cut are the 2 who didn't score a point this game...check the box score to find out who


Bruce Bowen and Kirk Hinrich.


----------



## ChiBron

Davka's already out with the torrent for this game. Chinese commentary though.

http://bt.davka.info/


----------



## Legend_33

Brad Miller went 6 for 6 on three pointers!! :eek8:


----------



## DuMa

Legend_33 said:


> Brad Miller went 6 for 6 on three pointers!! :eek8:


wtf?

he went for 3 for 3. which is still amazing for brad miller.


----------



## Legend_33

DuMa said:


> wtf?
> 
> he went for 3 for 3. which is still amazing for brad miller.


My bad. Some idiot told me he went 6 for 6..


----------



## technologic

belgian said:


> Where's the boxscore ???


http://www.usabasketball.com/seniormen/2006/06_mwc_exhibition_box2.html

LBJ: 9/13 FG, 22 points, 1 assist.
Carmelo: 7/12, 19 points, 1 assist. 


Biggest WTF of the day:
Dwyane Wade: 3/*6*  , 17 points, *6* assists , *5* steals  , 6/6 FT, *5 turnovers *


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

I highly doubt Coach K will cut Hinrich.


----------



## Diable

USATODAY claimed that Miller went 6 for 6 on 3ptfgs earler today,but then they changed the article when I looked at it just now.He did go 5-5 from the field with 14 points


----------



## DuMa

Diable said:


> USATODAY claimed that Miller went 6 for 6 on 3ptfgs earler today,but then they changed the article when I looked at it just now.He did go 5-5 from the field with 14 points


so in other words, hinrich is no longer the best white player on the team.


----------



## Diable

I haven't seen the game,but judging by the boxscore it looks as though Arenas hurt his chances of not getting cut.He got the start and went 1-6 with 1 assist.Unless he starts hitting his shots there isn't that much he gives this team and they have plenty of guys who can run the point better than he does.


----------



## ChiBron

Just finished watching the 1st half and this game is really a carbon copy of the game against PR. We again started off a bit erratic on O but LeBron kinda kept the offense going a bit(other guys seemed a bit anxious again). Defensively we didn't press as much but played solid halfcourt D. There were a couple of instances where our guys got beat off the dribble bad. Arenas' decision making kinda stuck out. I know D'Antoni wants the players to take a shot as quickly as possible but I don't think he wants the PG to drrible up and jack it up himself.

2nd qtr was a clinic led by Wade. The lineup was Bosh, Brand, 'Melo, Wade and CP3. These guys picked up the defensive pressure a bit and China couldn't handle it at all. One dunk after another through a steal. In the halfcourt Melo just couldn't miss his long range shots(he's the BEST shooter on the team) and Brand had the mid-range jumper on automatic. The Chinese feed keeps showing their bench and their guys(especially the coach) look completely demoralized already. Score 60-37 at halftime.

Off to watch the 2nd half!


----------



## Diable

I dl'ed the 1st quarter high priority and just watched it.It was really disappointing honestly.The offense looked completely stagnant.Arenas just didn't do a very good job of facilitating things.China had a really difficult time controlling the ball,but we didn't make any profit from it.Finished the quarter only up 23 to 19.


----------



## ChiBron

*My 5 best performers for the game:*

LeBron
Wade
Miller(he was really busting his butt tonight)
'Melo(he's playing w/ so much confidence it's scary)
Brand

*Those who were unimpressive:*

Chris Paul - his lack of D stands out for the 2nd game in a row. And only 1 point and 2 assists in 17 minutes.
Arenas - showed off his SG mentality while playing PG.


----------



## mizenkay

undefined_playa said:


> also on another note, i think the 2 people that will be cut are the 2 who didn't score a point this game...check the box score to find out who


why does it always have to be about offense? 



http://www.nba.com/features/usa_basketball_in_china_060805.html




> *Coach K:*
> 
> Our run in the third quarter? We played defense without fouling and hit great shots and if you do that, that'll produce a run. I thought we took great shots and we probably played our best defense and offense together. It was actually very beautiful basketball.
> 
> And a run like that is something that just happens. The group we had on the floor (which included LeBron, Kirk Hinrich and Brad Miller) was just one of the different combinations we're trying. We're seeing how these guys play together. *Hinrich played unbelievably good basketball in that quarter* and Brad Miller, he was terrific.


----------



## TM

mizenkay said:


> why does it always have to be about offense?


it doesn't, hence the reason why hinrich is on the team in the first place.


----------



## Air Fly

*cough* China *cough*


----------



## girllovesthegame

Very boring game.


----------



## remy23

Air Fly said:


> *cough* China *cough*


Right on cue, that was. Bravo.


----------



## Diable

I think Miller must have had more than three treys.He just hit three in about forty seconds and he hit another earlier I think.


----------



## sdfgtrew

so ugly game very boring china without yao n wangzhizhi

chen jianghuai so good


----------



## Sir Patchwork

If anyone entered the conversation for being cut tonight, it was Antawn Jamison. He has been pretty irrelevant in both games, and only scored a lot in the first games off of standing around the arc connecting on wide open three pointers in garbage time.

I still think the 1st cut is Bruce Bowen, everyone seems to be in agreement there. 

2nd cut I would have said Brad Miller, but now it's been him and Jamison. I still don't know that I'd cut Jamison in favor of Miller though, because China has sorry big men without Yao and Wang in there, and I wonder how Miller will struggle against teams with better bigs.


----------



## Sir Patchwork

Also, Dwight Howard is a monster. It's crazy to me how you just can't prevent him from getting rebounds on both ends, and from shoving the ball back down your throat. There were two plays tonight where he just grabbed the board up high, gathered himself, and the chinese big guys just stepped out of the way because Howard was throwing down no matter what.


----------



## bball2223

LeBron played great, as did Miller, Anthony, and Brand. Wade played good but a lot of his points came in transistion. That PG for China, Chen, is unbelievably quick and has crazy handles. I didn't undertsand why he wasn't starting from the beginning. But he can't shoot to save his life, so thats probably the reason. Yi JianLian looked good at times and then he disappeared at times. He will be a good player if he becomes consistent. I think Bowen and Jamison should be cut. I don't understand why everyone wants Brad Miller off? He played as good as every other big. If you watched that about 40 second stretch where he hit 3 threes in a row, thats why the USA needs him on the team. He can leave the dirty work to Brand, Howard, Battier, and Bowen.


----------



## bball2223

Air Fly said:


> *cough* China *cough*


Yes, it was China but I do think the USA had a great showing and definetely has the best shot to win the world championship.


----------



## Diable

I really think this game just muddles things up.China doesn't appear to be much of a factor and I don't believe that the game was competitive enough for the US players to really take it too seriously.Only concern I have is that we did not seem to be extremely well organized on offense in this game.Our enormous advantages in transition and athletic ability combined with China's inability to control the ball made this a foregone conclusion.

It would be very interesting to see this team match up with the teams with stronger backcourt play,because it certainly isn't going to be interesting if they play teams that can't protect the ball a lot better.I don't think anyone comes close to beating the US unless they hold the turnovers to a minimum and keep us from racing out to cash them in.


----------



## Sir Patchwork

Does USA play Argentina this summer? I'm anxious to see that matchup.


----------



## Diable

Sir Patchwork said:


> Does USA play Argentina this summer? I'm anxious to see that matchup.


*Tomorrow we play Brasil in China.Next week we play two more exhibitions in Korea*

<TABLE class=text cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=5 width="99%" border=0><TBODY><TR vAlign=top><TD class=roster-text width="14%" bgColor=#cccccc>Aug. 13 

2 p.m.​


</TD><TD class=text width="51%" bgColor=#cccccc>*USA vs. Lithuania*

Game Story / Box Score / Quotes 

​


</TD><TD class=roster-text width="18%" bgColor=#cccccc>Jamsil Gymnasium, Seoul, Korea​


</TD><TD class=roster-text width="17%" bgColor=#cccccc>*NBATV*

_1 am ET_​


</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE class=text cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=5 width="99%" border=0><TBODY><TR vAlign=top><TD class=roster-text width="14%" bgColor=#cccccc height=25>Aug. 15 

3 p.m.​


</TD><TD class=text width="51%" bgColor=#cccccc height=25>*USA vs. Korea*

Game Story / Box Score / Quotes 

​


</TD><TD class=roster-text width="18%" bgColor=#cccccc height=25>Jamsil Gymnasium, Seoul, Korea​


</TD><TD class=text width="17%" bgColor=#cccccc height=25>*ESPN2* 

_1:30 am ET_
_Aug. 14_
_*NBATV*_
_Aug. 16
4 pm ET _​


</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>*Afterwards we play the teams in our pool in the FIBA World Champhionships in Japan.*
<TABLE class=text cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=5 width="99%" border=0><TBODY><TR vAlign=top><TD class=roster-text width="14%" bgColor=#cccccc>Aug. 19

2 p.m.​


</TD><TD width="51%" bgColor=#cccccc>USA vs. Puerto Rico

Game Story / Box Score / Quotes ​


</TD><TD class=roster-text width="18%" bgColor=#cccccc>Sapporo, Japan​


</TD><TD class=roster-text width="17%" bgColor=#cccccc>*ESPN2* 

_Aug. 18_
_1 am ET_
*NBATV*
_Aug. 20_
_4 pm ET_​


</TD></TR><TR vAlign=top><TD class=roster-text width="14%" bgColor=#cccccc>Aug. 20

7:30 p.m.​


</TD><TD width="51%" bgColor=#cccccc>USA vs. China

Game Story / Box Score / Quotes ​


</TD><TD class=roster-text width="18%" bgColor=#cccccc>Sapporo, Japan​


</TD><TD class=roster-text width="17%" bgColor=#cccccc>*ESPN2* 

_6:30 am ET_
_*NBATV*_
_Aug. 21_
_4 pm ET_​


</TD></TR><TR vAlign=top><TD class=roster-text width="14%" bgColor=#cccccc>Aug. 22

7:30 p.m.​


</TD><TD width="51%" bgColor=#cccccc>USA vs. Slovenia

Game Story / Box Score / Quotes ​


</TD><TD class=roster-text width="18%" bgColor=#cccccc>Sapporo, Japan​


</TD><TD class=roster-text width="17%" bgColor=#cccccc>*ESPN2* 

_6:30 am ET_
_*NBATV*_
_Aug. 23_
_4 pm ET _​


</TD></TR><TR vAlign=top><TD class=roster-text width="14%" bgColor=#cccccc>Aug. 23

7:30 p.m.​


</TD><TD width="51%" bgColor=#cccccc>USA vs. Italy

Game Story / Box Score / Quotes ​


</TD><TD class=roster-text width="18%" bgColor=#cccccc>Sapporo, Japan​


</TD><TD class=roster-text width="17%" bgColor=#cccccc>*ESPN2* 

_6:30 am ET_
_*NBATV*_
_Aug. 24_
_2 pm ET _​


</TD></TR><TR vAlign=top><TD class=roster-text width="14%" bgColor=#cccccc>Aug. 24

7:30 p.m.​


</TD><TD width="51%" bgColor=#cccccc>USA vs. Senegal

Game Story / Box Score / Quotes ​


</TD><TD class=roster-text width="18%" bgColor=#cccccc>Sapporo, Japan​


</TD><TD class=roster-text width="17%" bgColor=#cccccc>*ESPN2* 

_6:30 am ET_
_*NBATV*_
_Aug. 25_
_4 pm ET _​


</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
*And afterwards we should advance to the WC equivalent of the Sweet 16 I assume.Right now you would have to bet that we're likely to get Argentina somewhere*

<TABLE class=text cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=5 width="99%" border=0><TBODY><TR vAlign=top><TD class=roster-text width="14%">Aug. 26 or 27​


</TD><TD width="51%">*Eighth-Finals*​


</TD><TD class=roster-text width="18%">Saitama Arena, Saitama, Japan​


</TD><TD width="17%">


</TD></TR><TR vAlign=top><TD class=roster-text width="14%">Aug. 29 or 30​


</TD><TD width="51%">*Quarterfinals*​


</TD><TD class=roster-text width="18%">Saitama Arena, Saitama, Japan​


</TD><TD width="17%">


</TD></TR><TR vAlign=top><TD class=roster-text width="14%">Aug. 31 or Sept. 1​


</TD><TD width="51%">*Semifinals*​


</TD><TD class=roster-text width="18%">Saitama Arena, Saitama, Japan​


</TD><TD width="17%">


</TD></TR><TR vAlign=top><TD class=roster-text width="14%">Sept. 2 or 3​


</TD><TD width="51%">_*Finals*_​


</TD><TD class=roster-text width="18%">Saitama Arena, Saitama, Japan​


</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

LINK​


----------



## KrispyKreme23

sdfgtrew said:


> so ugly game very boring china without yao n wangzhizhi
> 
> chen jianghuai so good


Chen is lightning quick with and1 handles but too out of the control. He has no clue what he is doing with all that speed.

After tonight, theres a 100% chance Bowen is getting cut. The second guy is probably going to be Jamison I think. The team has a bunch of guys who can do exactly what Jamison does, and do it much better. 

They could cut Arenas but they need that extra shooter just in case. Tonight was just a bad shooting night for him. Brad Miller proved he is perfect in the international game and there is no way they can cut him. He can pass, handle the ball, and shoot as well as any big man. Being soft doesn't matter here.


----------



## Sir Patchwork

Thanks Diable for the layout. They said the other day that USA has a tough bracket but I don't think they'll have much trouble until they play Lithuania and/or Argentina. Then all bets are off, even though I wouldn't be surprised to see the USA continue their dominance against those teams.


----------



## Like A Breath

I was really impressed with Chen. He's the only guard that was able to go coast to coast against a USA defense that hustled to stop him. He's so young too, I hope he can grow to be an NBA point guard. I think senority is holding him back right now.

Ugh, was there anything more painful than the way the announcers stumbled through the names of the Chinese team? There's butchering and then there's whatever THAT was.


----------



## Yao Mania

man I wish I could've watched this game, from the sounds of it all the young Chinese guys that everyone had question marks about showed their stuff. I'm still not sold on Chen being possible NBA-calibre, but he is only like 16-17...


----------



## c_dog

Bruce Bowen should be the one to go. We have a much better role player in Battier(though he makes some poor decision at times, he more than makes up for it with his hustle).

As for Wade, he seems to be seeing things, lol. 5 turnovers, usually passes to make plays that aren't there. He plays with great defensive intensity though, and gets all of those balls back. He seems to come away with a steal everytime and anytime he wants to. He also had some nice dunks in the game.

I think the second person who should go should be Hinrich. He had a pretty bad game, save the 3rd quarter where he seemed to have a thing going with Brad Miller(they seem to work really well together). He was doing okay defensively but when he was first put in he was getting his heels broke by this chinese guard. He played much better afterward though. Still, with Arenas and Paul I don't think they need hinrich. Arenas isn't half bad, he just had a subpar game. Arenas can be a valuable shooter and really his passing isn't worse than hinrich(Brad Miller made hinrcih look good by hitting his shots). I see Chris Paul doing everything Hinrch does anyway. This last cut is certainly a tough one though.

I actually find Jamison okay. He's a good rebounder and has some size. He looks about as big as elton brand out there(just slightly bigger than carmelo anthony). elton brand and bosh being there sort of makes him expendable, definitely. elton brand has a better midrange game and quickness than i thought. He looked almost like a SF out there.


----------



## kisstherim

bball2223 said:


> That PG for China, Chen, is unbelievably quick and has crazy handles. I didn't undertsand why he wasn't starting from the beginning.


I guess it's because of his seniority.

This was the first time he played for Chinese national team. He was playing in a minor league (like the ABA in the States) in China, most people(including the Chinese) had never watched him play before last night.


----------



## Demiloy

> *cough* China *without Yao and Wang**cough*


Slight modification there. I wasn't surprised by the score, without those two there was no way it was going to be competitive. So, this is nothing to be excited over, save that for the wins over teams like Argentina and Lithuania.



> Chen is lightning quick with and1 handles but too out of the control. He has no clue what he is doing with all that speed.


As ktr said, this was his first game on the senior team, and he's playing against the _US national team_. Gilbert Arenas, Chris Paul, and Kirk Hinrich. In his first game. I thought he did really well considering. He actually out-quicked Paul on the break, something no other Chinese player could do. He was one of the few Chinese players who actually challenged the USA's interior defense -- the others were Yi Jialian and Liu Wei (it's too bad Liu Wei wasn't born about five years later, because with the right training I think he could have made the NBA. He nearly did already). He showed promise, and I think the scouts there (I'm sure there were some from every NBA team) recognized that. Same goes to Yi Jianlian. Yi proved that he could play effectively against NBA level talent.


----------



## mizenkay

hinrich is the best defensive PG they have. he's not getting cut. chris paul doesn't defend nearly as well as kirk. sorry. 

i think it'll be bowen and possibly jamison.


----------



## kzero

I wouldn't cut Hinrich, he is a solid point guard. I'll agree with Bowen, the man is old and doesn't quite fit in. The rest is a tough choice, but I'm leaning toward Bosh right now. He needs to act more like a big man when he's in the paint; he's gotta play like a beast.


----------



## Dee-Zy

I can't watch the game,


can somebody give me a run down on Yi Jian Lian? and Sun Yue? How did they perform? What were their strengths/weaknesses, what did they do right/wrong, what are your thoughts on their NBA hopes? (For those who saw the game).


----------

